# Camping & Electronics



## smores101

Do you let your kids bring their electronics on camping trips??


----------



## hideout

the only electronics that go camping with me,are the ones i bring.
but i guess im the child in my house,at least according to my wife i am,she says i am a big kid.:smack-head:


----------



## JoeS

I only let my kids bring the electronics for the car trip. After that they get locked in the trunk and not taking out till we leave.


----------



## antigua

Yes I do. We use our trailer more like a cottage than a trailer. its parked in a private campground. We have a blast when we go. I look at what we fit into a day as fun and exercise. Fishing, swimming, hiking, biking..... The list goes on. Bottom line, they get bored around the fire. So if they want to go in and watch a movie or play on their DS before they go to bed then fine.


----------



## wannatravel

Yes, we do. Our camping is to get away and do whatever we individually want to do. Our boys usually play their electronics in the evening hours before bed, and mostly are outside all day, though. They're pretty good about being outside, but they're also almost the only ones outside on a daily basis in our neighborhood.


----------



## artmart

I think it's a good idea to leave most electronics home, but everyone should make the sacrifice. Unfortunately, I hear this is difficult for most families these days because they have learned to rely on being attached at the hip with all these electronics and get used to seeing the world through a small screen of some kind.

If the kids gotta leave their gizmos at home, then so should the parents, to set a good example. If you plan to bring any electronics with you, then why go since the expense of getting there will limit your activities if your trip is viewed through an electronic device. If you must tell everyone your activities every minute, then either invite all of them along, or start a journal to share when you get back, or oh, my gosh, live without it for a few days. You might just find you can live without it for just a little bit of your lives.

Better planning will probably solve most problems and there should be plenty of chores and activities that need everyone to help or participate in.

Good luck with your excursions, whatever you bring. We didn't let our kids bring along electronics, but we had plenty of sidetrips or games to play that didn't need a battery or a plug.


----------



## bailey1

it has been awhile since our sons went with us camping. they are 32 and 30 years old now, but when they did go, the electronics stayed here. Granted there are a lot more gadgets today, We will probably have issues when the grandkids go along. Good Luck and happy camping


----------



## peanut

i don't really mind the electronics. I draw the line at bringing the Playstation, but they can have their cell phones and iPods. i like to bring our little TV/DVD player. We set it up after dark and watch our favorite videos. For the most part, the kids are unobtrusive with their electronics. The rule at our house is No Electronics During Meals or other special gatherings. But otherwise, i don't really care. When they were little the electronics weren't much of a problem. Back then i could give them a bucket and a little shovel and they'd happily dig worms all day. Or i'd have them make nature collections. But teens are a bit different. We had to do some things differently. More friends along, more shopping, more planned activities. i felt it was a small price to pay to keep the kids camping with us as long as possible.:thumbup1:


----------



## hideout

the only battrie device that goes camping with me is my headlamp,and my lazer sight on my 357 mag,one i use for geting around with at night,and the other one is used to keep unwanted annimals from stealing my beer.


----------



## dhutchinson

I allow my girls and I guess the DH, too, to bring whatever they want when we go camping - they can each pack a bag. I give them the bag that they get to pack - sometimes it's big and sometimes it's "not so big". 

They can take their blankets and stuffed animals that they MUST have to sleep, or they can put their laptop or Leapster, PSP or whatever with them - it just must all fit in the bag.

That way, they only bring what they absolutely MUST have, according to them. With that said, I have never had a problem with the girls wanting to hang around the TT and play electronics when they can get out and play in the dirt, hike, ride bikes or play with other kids.

Now, DH is a different story - it's hard to get him away from his gadgets no matter where we are.....but I'm working on it.


----------



## bigjr

I love to bring my kinect and xbox and set it up in my basement storage nothing funnier then watching drunk adults bowling or boxing I used to think it might bother my neighbors but they mostly wander over to see the commotion and then join in hardest part is to get them to go away when its time to crash:rotflmao1:


----------



## KentuckyCamper

We have a 7 year old and he brings his DS. We have a DVD player in the camper. Usually the DS is only used in the evening hours before bed and the DVD player has only been used a couple times. Usually when a summer thunderstorm hits and we are stuck under the awning or in the camper, then he can watch a movie or tv. Other than that, we are usually fishing, swimming, or hiking!!


----------



## GaryWT

We bring a fewe for sure. When the kids were smaller we did have a TV and videos, mostly used on rainy days etc. Now one one still camps wil us and he brings whatever. When we were seasonal he had rock band etc and all the kids would end up at our site playing. Now that we are travelling again, lets start by saying we have 4 TV's in the trailer, the 2 it came with and one in each bedroom. In addition we bring the laptops sometimes and whatever else my son brings.

One of my wife's favorites is our projector that we hook up to a DVD player and set up a movie screen for fire side movies at night.


----------



## edwinjd

Whenever I go out camping with my nephews, the only electronic item that their mom (my sister) would allow them to bring is their MP3 so that they have something to listen to on the way to the campground, whenever we are hiking, or whenever we're just relaxing at the campground. She also reminds me never to bring out my cellphone to the campsite so that they would not be tempted and I could be a good example to them.


----------



## KentuckyCamper

Well forgot to mention that we usually go camping in one of the state or corps of engineers campgrounds, and usually wi-fi is available. So the wife and I do bring our laptops. Just to keep up on emails/family and we go geocaching as well. So with the laptop I can download cache coordinates to my gps and we have fun finding them!
If you guys havent tried it, you may like it!! My kids love it!


----------



## jason

They generally carry outdoor games thing not electronic games. The only electronic thing they carry is MP3 player.


----------



## bdean

For us, the electronics are only for the ride. I resist that sometimes as well. I remember our camping trips - growing up - to be just as much about watching out the window during the trip as it was about the arrival. But, oh well.

However, they are strictly not allowed once arrived and setup. They are so addictive that kids wouldn't discover so much of what's available if they were allowed to be glued to their screens. We know this as adults as we find ourselves 'heads-down' into our smartphones.


----------



## edwinjd

KentuckyCamper said:


> Well forgot to mention that we usually go camping in one of the state or corps of engineers campgrounds, and usually wi-fi is available. So the wife and I do bring our laptops. Just to keep up on emails/family and we go geocaching as well. So with the laptop I can download cache coordinates to my gps and we have fun finding them!
> If you guys havent tried it, you may like it!! My kids love it!


Would definitely get some time to try that out, KentuckyCamper


----------



## bdean

*Yes to Geocaching!*

Yes! Geocaching is an excellent -- fun -- and technology-savy to get kids engaged in the great outoors. And, so educational!


----------



## Gordie

I never would allow electronics(games, Ipads, music,) except for GPS devices or cameras. Cell phones may be brought for an emergency but must remain turned off. I don't even wear a watch when I go camping. The only thing electric that I used on last camping trip was a flashlight and camera.


----------

